# Schwinn Orange Krate



## MontanaTodd (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry for the story, but it sort of goes with the question . . . as you shall see.






My family and I attended a charity event this weekend.  We bid on and won a Schwinn Orange Krate Coaster (see picture - hope it works).  The bicycle looks so new that we all really thought it was a reproduction - which was and still is just fine.

Immediately after the auction, an older gentleman approached us and told us the story of the bike.  He had worked in a bicycle shop over 40 years ago.  He loved these bikes and decided to take two of them and put them away in his garage for some special day.  He decided this week was the week to let one go to his charity to raise money.  He stated that this bike is 40-ish years old and has never been ridden.  In fact his son and grandsons were disappointed to hear that it was sold since they had known about it and never got a chance to ride it.

We located the Serial Number (GAK02758) and did some digging the next day.  What we can't find in any Schwinn information is a code that starts with "GAK" and are getting some responses that conflict with the gentleman's story (i.e. it is a reproduction, it was remade in 2007, etc).  We were also told the gentleman is a very credible fellow - if he said it was 40-ish years old, then believe it.  I guess I also don't see why he would make something like this up after the fact (after we had already bought it).

We are very happy with the bike and my daughter LOVES it - whatever the answer turns out to be.  We are just very curious if anyone might have some ideas on the "GAK" serial number, the age of this bike or anything else.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty sure that is a repo. But as long as you like it it doesn't matter. V/r Shawn


----------



## snickle (Jun 3, 2012)

I would say it's a repop, if the tires aren't cracked and the serial number has more than 2 letters. If the guy is a genuine fellow as they say, then it's quite possible that someone took the real Orange Krate and swapped it with their repop hoping no one would notice the difference.  Still a very nice bike though! Even the repops cost a pretty penny.


----------



## how (Jun 3, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty sure that is a repo. But as long as you like it it doesn't matter. V/r Shawn




sure it matters..look at the wheels that will tell you if it is a repo or not,,the repo ones arent knurled .


----------



## Rambler (Jun 3, 2012)

Sure looks like a repop to me. You have modern reflectors on the wheels, modern pedals with reflectors, there is a safety label on the frame top tube next to the head set, and most importantly the serial number is not correct for the 1960-70's era. I would be surprised if it was anything other than a repop.


----------



## MontanaTodd (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the good information.  Just trying to figure out the mystery on this thing....it all helps.

I've got another person asking questions like:

1.  Head bandage = has "Chicago" and two screws.
2.  "Quality Schwinn Chicago" on seat down tube - has it.
3.  Approved Schwinn on parts - only can find it on pedals and handle grips.
4.  Serial number = still a mystery.
5.  Electroforging = all the welds are completely smooth so I believe this is an electroforged frame.
6.  Rims = they are completely smooth all the way around - no welded seam or knurling (if I understand it).

Any thoughts on the age on this bike?

Hey, again thanks for all the help.  This is very interesting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2012)

how said:


> sure it matters..look at the wheels that will tell you if it is a repo or not,,the repo ones arent knurled .




While I'm pretty certain this is a repo it doesn't matter if the owner is happy with the bike. Yes it does matter if you are going to try and sell it as an original but I don't think that is the case here. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 3, 2012)

Simply a reproduction.  GAK serial number indicates, originals begin with double letters.  Nice job by Schwinn though when they did it.  The parts are fairly good quality.  An easy way to confirm a repo part is to look at the chainguard bracket where it attaches to the bottom bracket by the crank.  The original "L" bracket is entirely smooth, whereas the reproductions have a bend in the them to create an offset.  Rims are telltale too, originals are knurled (looks like train tracks around the circumference of the rim, single knurl up front on the S-7 and double on the rear S-2, except for some '71 which are single), plus pulling the tires you would find Made in Taiwan or Made in China molded into the bead of the tire which goes unseen when mounted on the rim.  Pull the handlebars too, originals are date coded in the center beneath the clamp.

GenuineRides


----------



## MontanaTodd (Jun 3, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Simply a reproduction.  GAK serial number indicates, originals begin with double letters.  Nice job by Schwinn though when they did it.  The parts are fairly good quality.  An easy way to confirm a repo part is to look at the chainguard bracket where it attaches to the bottom bracket by the crank.  The original "L" bracket is entirely smooth, whereas the reproductions have a bend in the them to create an offset.  Rims are telltale too, originals are knurled (looks like train tracks around the circumference of the rim, single knurl up front on the S-7 and double on the rear S-2, except for some '71 which are single), plus pulling the tires you would find Made in Taiwan or Made in China molded into the bead of the tire which goes unseen when mounted on the rim.  Pull the handlebars too, originals are date coded in the center beneath the clamp.
> 
> GenuineRides




Very cool.  Do you have any idea on the age of the bike I have?  I've saw another post that these reproductions made over seas could be as early as the late 70's.   If so, it might be the reason the fellow thought it was 40-ish years old?


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 4, 2012)

It's one of the 1999 era repops.  These were quite well made, much better than the newer "reproduction" Krates.  The warning sticker on the top tube broadcasts what it is quite clearly.  

When these first came out they were sort of shrugged off, but now get a little bit of respect.  Schwinn did a really decent job on these.  The frame has the right electroforged look, the seat is decent, the rest of the parts are good quality.  The only things that are significantly different are the rims (non-knurled) and the size of the front rim and tire (1.75 instead of the oddball Schwinn S-7 size).  

Certainly not an original, but a decent bike.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MontanaTodd (Jun 4, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> It's one of the 1999 era repops.  These were quite well made, much better than the newer "reproduction" Krates.  The warning sticker on the top tube broadcasts what it is quite clearly.
> 
> When these first came out they were sort of shrugged off, but now get a little bit of respect.  Schwinn did a really decent job on these.  The frame has the right electroforged look, the seat is decent, the rest of the parts are good quality.  The only things that are significantly different are the rims (non-knurled) and the size of the front rim and tire (1.75 instead of the oddball Schwinn S-7 size).
> 
> ...




Geoff,

Thank you for the great information.  Thanks to everyone else who contributed to the conversation / investigation as well.  I really appreciate the insight!

Todd


----------

